# Very Interesting Story



## etinder (Aug 7, 2004)

http://www.americanliterature.com/SS/SS19.HTML

very interesting story 
pls tell what do u think?
regards


----------



## Arvind (Aug 12, 2004)

Well said - "Be careful what you wish for, you may receive it." 

Mr. White took the paw from his pocket and eyed it dubiously. "I don't know what to wish for, and thats a fact," he said slowly. It seems to me I've got all I want." 

Lot of times, we also think in the same way, dont we? 

Thanks.


----------

